# Jawjacker?



## reelbusy2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with the jaw jacker tip up? Pros & cons. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Thought you might like to see this.


----------



## erierider (May 15, 2012)

I have two jaw jackers and an automatic fisherman (same as jaw jackers just a little different set up procedure) I find they are OK with panfish and caught fish on them. Never caught a walleye on one which is how I spend 80% of my time on the ice.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

we used to make hook setters out of paperclips like this tied off to rod,takes up no space and you can use a bobber to give it slack , the original design was for bank fishing


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982 (Jan 3, 2014)

Just made one last night only took about 15-20 minutes and was free made it out of scrap I had laying around the shop looks like it will work no doubt can't wait to try it out on some eyes


----------



## reelbusy2 (Jan 15, 2005)

erierider said:


> I have two jaw jackers and an automatic fisherman (same as jaw jackers just a little different set up procedure) I find they are OK with panfish and caught fish on them. Never caught a walleye on one which is how I spend 80% of my time on the ice.


Walleye is my main target also. Figured it would make a good dead stick Rod outside the shanty. Sure can hair trigger that thing!


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a few and really like them compared to a automatic fisherman or one of the homemade hooksetters, I have built a couple versions. the Jawjackers have adjustable triggers and fold up to a pretty small package, i have been using mine for 3 or 4 years now and haven't broke anything yet. yes i like mine and they all do the same thing in the end.


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

I have one and have yet to be successful with it. But I believe that is because the holes darn near ices up every time. I'm not sure how to fix this other than setting it up in my shanty. But I still like the idea and am not giving up yet.


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

Opey said:


> I have one and have yet to be successful with it. But I believe that is because the holes darn near ices up every time. I'm not sure how to fix this other than setting it up in my shanty. But I still like the idea and am not giving up yet.


Try adding a slip bobber with no stops. It allows the line to run through the bobber freely even when the hole starts forming that pesky skim ice. I've done this with my tip downs and it helps a ton!


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

when I fish eyes or pike that's about all I run. I made some homemade ones out of pvc a few years back and in three years I can count the fish I lost due to failed hooksets on one hand. its awesome to have one dead stick with a lighter rod for perchin too


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

zoombaiter25 said:


> Try adding a slip bobber with no stops. It allows the line to run through the bobber freely even when the hole starts forming that pesky skim ice. I've done this with my tip downs and it helps a ton!


That is simple yet genius. I'll try it, thanks.


----------



## bignuge (Mar 15, 2009)

I've caught several walleye on Saginaw bay with the jaw jackers. I like to use a small light weight little Cleo style spoon. Hook the minnow horizontally or slightly head down toward the tail. Good luck fishing


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I have an automatic fisherman and am finally going to make a homemade one to add to the arsenal but I love it, prefer it to tip up for walleye and jumbo perch, it's a blast


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I like mine and catch a lot of fish on it. I use a jig with with full dead minnow in a horizontal presentation about 1ft off the bottom. Very compact and lightweight.


----------



## reelbusy2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies,now we just need to add ice!


----------

